# Goat horns stuck in the fence?  Not any more!!!



## TxMom (Sep 23, 2009)

My not-so-bright Gordon was getting his head and horns stuck in the fence on a daily basis.  I kept thinking..."Well hopefully he learned to not do THAT again."  Then, the next day, he would get stuck again.  Dunce!  I had to check on him constantly all day so he wouldn't get seriously hurt or strangled.  It's a good thing I'm always home to save his butt.

We tried thinking of ways to fix the fence, like using smaller mesh attached on the inside (expensive), or using electric wire, or tying him to the center of the pasture (not really)...and then I remembered reading somewhere to tie a stick to his horns so he could not fit through the fence holes.  It WORKS!!!     My husband had a little too much fun with this idea:


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 23, 2009)

Poor little silly Gordon!  HaHa!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 23, 2009)

You should market that.



Nice looking goat, btw..  I always love to see a boer that's as clean and white as Gordon is...makes me feel better about life for some reason.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## TxMom (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm glad after all my frustration with this crazy goat, I could at least brighten other people's days.  

Oh, and I can't market that idea...I just stole it off the internet.  Thanks for the compliment, cmjust...I feel like I spoil my boys rotten, but they are soooo unappreciative, most of the time.  The grass is always greener on the OTHER side of the fence...even if it's a brand new fence and the grass (and underbrush, and weeds, and their favorite dewberry vines) are EXACTLY THE SAME!    They just want to be where I DON'T want them to be...simple as that.


----------



## mully (Sep 23, 2009)

This is way too funny  I have to laugh every time I look at that picture...I especially like the signage  Thanks for this one !!!!


----------



## mrsengeseth (Sep 23, 2009)

even with his duncehat, he's a cutie.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to duct tape PVC pipes to my goats horns....it works!!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2009)

Hopefully remembers this if I ever need it again.

GREAT pic!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 23, 2009)

It's like gold when you have a trouble maker or one with horns that have that twist on the end..


----------



## becksy (Sep 27, 2009)

omg!  so funny! glad it works  much better than constantly baby sitting him


----------



## TxMom (Sep 28, 2009)

He finally got that stick off of his head last night, after about 10 days.  I wonder how long before he gets his head stuck again... Anybody want to place bets?????


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2009)

Let's see...it's about a quarter 'til one here, sooooo......


----------



## TxMom (Sep 28, 2009)

Exactly!  Well, it's almost 4:30 now...and he's still not stuck...I can't believe he's made it all day!  (so far...knock on wood)

See...I told you he's not so bright...he hasn't even figured out he can stick his head through the fence again!!!!!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 28, 2009)

Give him time,...it will come back to him,..LOL. 
Next time, you may try pvc pipe. You can drill holes in the pipe, attach the pipe with electric fence wire, then duck tape all the way through and cross-crossed around the horn/pipe. That will hold up longer...


----------



## chicks4kids (Oct 23, 2009)

That was way too cute!!


----------



## norcal (Oct 24, 2009)

Poor lil boy.  

A place up the hill from us has a GIANT wooden spoon attached to one of the goats horns.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 24, 2009)

norcal said:
			
		

> Poor lil boy.
> 
> A place up the hill from us has a GIANT wooden spoon attached to one of the goats horns.


Are you serious? Can you take a picture of the goat?


----------

